# winstrol Vs. Anavar?



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all just putting up a thread to see who thinks is best whilst dieting and doing cardio, in other words which one do you believe aids most in cutting?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aids in cutting in what way mate??


----------



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Good question I beleive both harden the muscle and give vascularity! So the best one then???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

both will do this although only with a decent level of condition in the first place....my choice would be Anavar though


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have not used these either as of yet but just wondered for those of you that have whats the actual differece what benifits does var have over winny to justify the higher price?


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I think its because var is thought of as a very safe steroid, thats why its expensive


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Iv used winny plenty of times with good effect. Diet and cardio has to be spot on in the first place.

Never used it when im too bulky over 15% bf. i usually wait till im near 11% or so then hit it.

Never tried var though i cant really afford it. lol

But seen very good results on people that know who have taken it.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I used Var last cycle and liked it. Although i did switch to winny at the end for 5 weeks and noticed a difference in strength...but brought up some acne and joint pain which i didn't like (although i was taking tren so that maybe the reason).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yoohoo1 said:


> I think its because var is thought of as a very safe steroid, thats why its expensive


no i think it is down to the price of the raw powder Anavar is more costly than Winny powder....

here is a snippet from a documnet i have on the orals...

Winstrol produces all of the benefits associated with the use of Anavar while it is much less damaging on the bank account. Unfortunately, it is however, more potentially damaging to the user. There is a higher potential risk for side effects, of which the most commonly reported is the loss of hair from the scalp.

It must also be noted that Winstrol can cause severe liver toxicity if used for too long or in too high of a dosage. Winstrol has one of the worst hepatoxicity (mg for mg) of any steroid. Often sore joints are also associated with its use.

as for strength Anavar is certainly better than winny for this, those who have used decent Var at 100mg per day or more will agrre with me on this......for me you get better results with Var over Winny with less sides


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

never used var winy is ok but cant say i see any diff in just test when i do a little diet


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> no i think it is down to the price of the raw powder Anavar is more costly than Winny powder....
> 
> here is a snippet from a documnet i have on the orals...
> 
> ...


Even at doses of 100mg+ ??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Var knocks spots off winny

And it wont fcuk your joints/lipids as much.

For those who have never taken var...i seriously recommend this compound and it does actually build REAL muscle...unlike nap 50 muck.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Even at doses of 100mg+ ??


compared to Winny hell yes


----------

